
SHOW HN: How to Develop a Custom CRM Using Only Low-Code Platforms - sebscholl
https://medium.com/@sebscholl/hot-to-develop-a-custom-crm-using-only-low-code-platforms-67da41bbe9b1
======
prashanth1k
I understand there is an "academic" perspective to this somewhere. But,
integrating two systems like what is proposed is probably one of the least
favourable things to do if I want a low-code (or a no-code) CRM platform (at
$10/user/mo + $ 25 /mo).

There are many options - right from building your own using Bubble.io (starts
$29/app), using all-in-one builder like AppSheet (starts $5/mo), or to simply
choose a "core" platform like Zoho CRM or Zoho Creator.

[https://crmcog.com/crm-apps-of-the-future/](https://crmcog.com/crm-apps-of-
the-future/)

